# Stone Inlay Question



## bonsaibill (Nov 20, 2005)

I have tried a couple of times to inlay some crushed turquoise with terrible results.  I cut a groove in the barrel and then I have tried two different methods.  I first tried mixing the crushed stone with epoxy and then putting it in the groove.  Then I tried putting the stone in the groove and then using CA on top.  Both times it looked good until I tried to smooth up the blank--it messed up the edge of my skew and tore sandpaper up.  

Do you have to make the inlay exactly level with the finished surface of the blank?  How?

I have inlayed gold flake and other things with epoxy.  The epoxy after it dried cut and sanded well--the stone is too hard (hard as a rock you might say).

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 20, 2005)

I try to have it a little below the surface. That said it is almost always above the surface. In this case 80 grit sandpaper is your friend[] Been there done that many, many times[)]


----------



## jssmith3 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have had a lot of success with inlaying crushed stone and I have learned that it is better to put a very thin layer of CA glue to hold the inlayed stone, fill your stone to just below the ridge then cover with medium CA glue. I also use 100/180 finger nail files from the local beauty supply house to file it down to the near desired level and finish the rest on the lathe. Hope this helps.  
Janet


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 26, 2005)

bonsaibill,
Try using embossing powder. It is a plastic and the particles are small.  Available from Hobby Lobby, Michaels, etc. It is used by scrapbookers and comes in lots of colors. I use one that is a dead ringer for turquoise. I use the parting tool to cut a groove, lay in the powder andsaturate with thin CA. It must be done in sections until completely around the pen. Make the top surface of the inlay taller than the pen surface and use a skew or gouge or scraper to bring it down to pen surface level. I use this method and it works for me. But jssmith3's method sounds promising and I will try it next time. You are just cutting the CA top layer and not the acutal stone.

Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## TomServo (Dec 1, 2005)

On the fingernail file route, they make diamond fingernail files that would do the job nicely also - or a rough diamond stone (in the Things you Probably Already Own)


----------



## rduncan (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />bonsaibill,
> Try using embossing powder. It is a plastic and the particles are small.  Available from Hobby Lobby, Michaels, etc. It is used by scrapbookers and comes in lots of colors. I use one that is a dead ringer for turquoise. Don



Doesn't embossing powder "puff up" when heated??  I wonder if there would be a good technique to somehow add the powder, heat it to either change the look or make it stretch a little, without it falling out.  Hmmmmmmm, now you got me thinking since I bought an embossing pen some time ago to try signing other turnings.  I figured it would make the Signature look different/better.

Rick


----------



## lkorn (Dec 1, 2005)

> Doesn't embossing powder "puff up" when heated??



It doesn't 'puff' if you don't heat it.  Cut whatever recess you want, drop in the embossing powder, seal with CA, rotate and do the rest of the turning.  Then do your final cuts with a skew, sand and finish.


----------



## fshenkin94 (Jan 8, 2006)

I have crushed turquiose and used it as inlay a few times.  I layer the top with ca then just use sandpaper to smoothit out and level it with the wood.  I have never had any problem with the paper tearing.


----------

